# Harmon kardon - avr 7550hd ???



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is very little info on this AV receiver ,.. was just wondering if anybody had any info or comparisons on this AV Receiver.

Read 2 posts that favored this Receiver over Onkyo's with MultEQ TX, (1007) and 876 i think


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Strange, there isn't a whole lot out there.

I found this brief customer review here:
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/receivers/harman-kardon-avr-7550hd

Perhaps it didn't sell well due to the price - and now it's a couple years old.

I found the manuals here:
http://www.harmankardon.com/EN-US/Products/Pages/ProductSupportDetails.aspx?PID=AVR 7550HD


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
H/K sells very few AVR's compared to Onkyo, Denon and Pioneer. Accordingly, there are far fewer Professional Reviews of their AVR's. That being said, Logic7 is fantastic and H/K offers very good Amplifier Stages.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

randyc1 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> There is very little info on this AV receiver ,.. was just wondering if anybody had any info or comparisons on this AV Receiver.
> 
> Read 2 posts that favored this Receiver over Onkyo's with MultEQ TX, (1007) and 876 i think


I know this thread is a bit old, but FYI there's a thread about it over at avsforum. I can't post links yet, so..., You could google '7550hd avs', the thread is titled 'Harman Kardon AVR 7550HD (2008 announcement)'. Long...but some good info in parts. Maybe start in the middle pages somewhere...

I have one, but I have a buggy one. The unit turns itself off a few seconds after being powered on. If I turn it back on within a few seconds, it'll stay on for good. I like the sound but as for comparisons, I have only ever heard my previous HKs, the AVR 320 and AVR 435. I also don't have a 'reviewer's ear', I guess I'd call it, or anything close.


----------

